# interested in cnc, need some advice



## woodworker61 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi

In the past I have used a handheld router and made a few wooden signs, I enjoyed doing this. I have seen a cnc machine in action and there pretty amazing, I never could carve with such detail and precision, as one of those machines.

I have been looking at cnc machines on the internet. Shopbot and the Shark CNC seem to have a lot of good reviews, but they are out of my price range at the present time. Carvewright has a lot of negative feedback, so I wouldn't take a chance on one of those.

Two machines that I have seen that I seen that are in my budget are the General CNC machines, and on ebay there are a lot of Chinese made machines , I believe they are called 3020 CNC or something like that, they are really inexpensive for a CNC machine, but I am leery of buying Chinese made stuff.

Has anyone on this fourm had any experience with the General or 3020. I qould not want one of those machines for commercial use, just want to make a few signs for gifts, maybe sell a few to pay for the machine.

Thanks

Carl


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I have a 16" x 24" machine with 6" Z. Short story is that I bought it from a US company that went out of business in 2009. I ended up needing to replace the electronics and buy all the additional software.

The 3020 I saw on ebay is only 8" x 12" x 2" cutting table. It has a light duty spindle/router. It also comes with no software. You are going to need at least Mach3 at under $200 for the interface. Then you need to have software to create the g-code. It would only support some smaller signs.

The General line starts at $2,300 and if you only want to do pictures it might do. Software for signs that can v-carve the letters can be pricey, with the vectric cut-2d having the most for the least money.

A really important thing if you aren't experienced with CAD, CNC and machining is to get a product with good online support forums. The shark comes with vectric which has a great support site in addition to the shark support site. The same is true for shopbot. You should really get a demo with any of the machines you want before purchase or they could just end up being expensive paper weights. See if anyone that is near you has one of the machines and try to spend some time with them in person going over the machines. Product demos at a trade shop always make the tools look awesome.

Steve.


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

Got this one here in Canada, look at the video include and mention that the software is include, but don't know nothing more about it.
They have two model, the first one is 13".
INTELLICARVE 13IN. CNC MACHINE OLIVER - Busy Bee Tools

And the second one 15", is the price good and quality's there ?.
http://www.busybeetools.com/products/INTELLICARVE-15IN.-CNC-MACHINE-OLIVER.html


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Like what was stated earlier you will need good software to do anything more then the basic that the Oliver offers. When you price a machine you have to take into account the software that comes with it and the company that is selling the unit. Will they support it and what about forum help. I know that Shopbot will support all their products even after they are sold. The resale value should also be considered.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Anyone considering CNC has to understand that today's equipment with the better software is not anything like using a printer. 10 years ago it was much harder and you had to know how to write the g-code. Still, there are many terms and setup procedures that will take quite a deal of study. Holding your work in place and dust collection are major hurdles. Knowing where the starting corner is in 3 dimensions might not come easy.

If you have had machining experience, CAD experience or engineering design experience it will be a big help.

I'm not saying it is beyond most people. It is not as simple as setting up and using a game system, home entertainment system or WiFi. 

Steve.


----------



## bingaom (Oct 30, 2013)

*software for cnc router 6040*

I am also buying my cnc 6040 router from china. Wondering exactly which software it need? 
To transfer file in different format to machine computer ;then to make program in G code language. 
Does software make program from drawing or created sketch? 
It's all confusing to me. Please advice me. Thanks....


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I have heard good things about cncrouterparts


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

The problem that I see with cnc router is that people see the commercial and all neat stuff you can do ( here comes the but) but there is a large learning curve and you need to be a little bit mechanically inclined, this machine will do great things but you do not pop it out of box and start making great things. You Get What You Pay For !


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

If you are looking for a "HOBBY" machine please don't sell yourself short by discounting the CarveWright. It is as good as or better than most of the other machines that cost twice as much and it comes with software that will do pretty much any carve design you have the talent to create. I did have some problems with my machine at first but the people at LHR Support team bent over backwards to help me get everything fixed up and now it runs like a top. Don't expect to jump right in and produce a work of art, but with a little practice (or lot of practice depending on you experience level) you will be carving projects you won't believe. Go to their forum and do some poking around ( CarveWright Users' Forum ). The people there are actually happy to help beginners and answer all questions no matter how dumb. Go to the CarveWright web sight at CarveWright and download a copy of the software for a 30 day trial and do some practicing with it.
Before you ask... NO! I do not work for or am I affiliated with CarveWright other than owning one of the machines.


----------



## tommycarl (Jan 14, 2014)

I bought a General CNC iCarver 40-915X on November 1st and spent most of the first 2 months trying to get familiar with the Artcam Express software that came with the machine. I bought it basically for making toys and planned to cut things like car bodies and fenders 

Besides the software, it took me awhile to figure out where to start with cutting bits, how deep to cut, and how fast to feed the cutter. I was finally able to make some Christmas gifts on Christmas eve... just basic cutting text with a v-bit and round pieces to be used as hot plates. I was at least cutting something, so felt pretty good about that.

One thing that disappointed me was that the iCarver seemed painfully slow. I found a 1/4" spiral bit that cut pretty well, so I upped the speed and was getting a better finish than at the lower speeds I was previously using. I say it was cutting well, but please understand that I cut only half the diameter of the cutter with each pass (1/8" inch in this case). But then I noticed some odd noises and chattering / vibration of the machine. I found out pretty quickly that tech support wasn't (for me) very helpful. I was told that the noises were normal and the result of pulses to the stepper motors and resonance through the machine components. 

After searching for help in forums such as this one, I satisfied myself that if the noises and chatter were normal, I had the only normal iCarver on the planet. Exaggeration of course, but I did find a couple of other users of "my" machine who quickly advised that mine isn't normal... and one user has been using his for years.

My real point is that if you're going to buy a CNC Router, do more homework than I did. I looked around the net, watched videos on YouTube, then explained to the salesman what I wanted to do, including showing him patterns of one of my toys, He said the iCarver would suit me well, and I laid out my $4800. I've ended up disappointed.

Regarding the Artcam software, I found that my computer had the wrong version of Windows, the wrong version of Explorer, the wrong graphics card... and I guess the wrong user. lol Worst of all, since I've used a Mac for the last 3 years, I found that the software wouldn't work with the Mac operating system. Again, just do your homework to be sure you at least know what you need to run both the hardware and software.

I'm now waiting for the local distributer to work out something with General CNC to address my issues which, by the way, seem to be getting worse. I like the machine still, but I'm really not impressed with it and wish I didn't get surprises so frequently.


----------

